# Anpassen der Configure Zeile beim Emergen von Paketen

## LL0rd

Hallo Leute,

ich habe den ngnix Server im Einsatz. Ich möchte nun zu dem Server das "Nginx Upload Progress Module" installieren. In der Doku steht, dass dieses Modul in den Server einkompilliert wird. Und zwar muss man dem configure Script per Parameter das Addon übergeben. 

```
--add-module=path/to/nginx_uploadprogress_module
```

Okay, es ist kein Problem den Webserver per Hand zu bauen, aber gibt es da auch eine "gentoo"-Möglichkeit, das Problem zu lösen? Möglichst so, dass das Modul auch bei einem Update des Servers auch automatisch übernommen wird.

----------

## mv

 */etc/portage/env/www-servers/nginx wrote:*   

> EXTRA_ECONF=--add-module=path/to/nginx_uploadprogress_module

 

Alternativ kann Du die Variable EXTRA_ECONF (etwa in Abhängigkeit von [ "${CATEGORY/${PN}" = "www-servers/ngnix" ]) in /etc/portage/bashrc setzen.

----------

## LL0rd

Danke für die Antwort, werde es heute Nacht mal ausprobieren.

Wenn ich deinen ersten Vorschlag befolge, ist die Änderung dann permanent? Also wenn ich ein emerge --sync ausführe bzw. eine neue Version des Servers installiere, bleibt diese Änderung wirksam?

----------

## mv

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> Wenn ich deinen ersten Vorschlag befolge, ist die Änderung dann permanent? Also wenn ich ein emerge --sync ausführe bzw. eine neue Version des Servers installiere, bleibt diese Änderung wirksam?

 

Ja. Und beide Varianten (/etc/portage/bashr bzw. /etc/portage/env/*) sind übrigens äquivalent.

----------

## LL0rd

Hi,

leider hat es so, wie du es gesagt hast, nicht funktioniert. Auch versucht die EXTRA_ECONF Variable direkt an der Shell zu setzen, hat auch nicht funktioniert. Es scheint so zu sein, dass in dem ebuild File diese Variable garnicht erst benutzt wird.

----------

## astaecker

Stimmt. Die ./configure Zeile muss in eine econf-Zeile umgeschrieben werden. Siehe dazu http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ebuild-writing/functions/src_compile/configuring/index.html.

----------

## mv

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Stimmt. Die ./configure Zeile muss in eine econf-Zeile umgeschrieben werden.

 

Ich synce die www-server/-Kategorie nicht, weil ich sie nicht brauche, und habe mir daher das Ebuild selbst nicht angesehen. Wenn dies aber tatsächlich stimmt (also dass das ebuild ein ./configure anstelle eines econf benutztt), dann ist das einen Bugreport auf Gentoo's Bugzilla wert: Ebuilds sollten nämlich in jedem Fall $EXTRA_ECONF berücksichtigen (bevorzugt durch Benuztung von econf statt ./configure, und wenn dies aus bestimmten Gründen nicht möglich sein sollte, sollten sie manuell $EXTRA_ECONF zum ./configure-Aufruf hinzufügen).

----------

